# Alloy Wheels from JAPAN!



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello GTR members...

In the market for some alloy wheels from Japan….?

We have negotiated a deal with our courier for a preferential price for air freighting alloy wheels from Japan. 
We can get a wide range of makes, models and sizes for you quickly. 
We will take all the hassle out of getting you the wheels you want to your door.

Some of the wheel brands available are Weds Sport, Enkei, Advan, Hyper Zero, Rays, Gram Lights, TWS and many more...

*Message/Email me your requirements including make, model, size, colour, pcd and offset and we will get you a quote with no hidden costs...*


----------

